# RV for £6,300!! :)



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

http://texasrvsales.com/rv-sales/rv170551.html

Nice - I'd have it for su*r*e, if I didn't have collect from Texas.

Dougie.

(Edited due to litcher's pedantry.. :lol: )


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

asprn said:


> http://texasrvsales.com/rv-sales/rv170551.html
> 
> Nice - I'd have it for sue, if I didn't have collect from Texas.
> 
> Dougie.


Who's Sue - is there something you want to tell us? :wink: :lol:

Viv


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

litcher said:


> Who's Sue - is there something you want to tell us? :wink: :lol: Viv


Ah shurrup. 

That's quite funny. :lol:


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

I LOVE that van and would buy it like a shot! Do you think they would ship it over? It's just like our 15' one - only twice as big. 

I guess I'll just have to keep on dreaming...


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Overhanging*

The overhang is the size of my MH 

This one is more my style: HERE


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Nice one Dougie, I bet that genset is noisy

Loddy


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Overhanging*



boringfrog said:


> This one is more my style: HERE


Oh lord - I can just see us driving around on the Isle of Man in _that_ beast!


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

asprn said:


> http://texasrvsales.com/rv-sales/rv170551.html
> 
> Nice - I'd have it for su*r*e, if I didn't have collect from Texas.
> 
> ...


Not at all - stuck in here because of the snow so I thought a nice juicy piece of gossip would brighten up my day. :lol:

Viv


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

loddy said:


> Nice one Dougie, I bet that genset is noisy


Indeed. 

Dougie.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Dougie.
At that age it's almost certainly on a Dodge chassis with a 7.4 V8 gas engine.
They were OK until the RVs went longer and added tags to carry the extra weight.
Now the rig must weigh about 8 ton and the Dodge engine will get damn hot and only about 6/7 mpg. 

You can do better than that. 

Ray.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

raynipper said:


> At that age it's almost certainly on a Dodge chassis with a 7.4 V8 gas engine. They were OK until the RVs went longer and added tags to carry the extra weight. Now the rig must weigh about 8 ton and the Dodge engine will get damn hot and only about 6/7 mpg. You can do better than that.


Oh you're damned right there, but it's so *cute*....  It would be a talking point over here, and for a probable £5,000 - craazy. 

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Actually Ray, I've got my eye on http://texasrvsales.com/rv-sales/rv179714.html for £17k with discount.

Too early to buy, but still interesting.

Dougie.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Dougie.
All American RV manufacturers have a group on Yahoo. I was in a few including these two for sales.

http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/RVsForSale/

http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/Diesel-RVs/messages

Ray.


----------

